# Help, confused between Samsung 32F5100 LED and Sony EX650. :(



## Badmash (Mar 29, 2013)

Ok need 32" LED TV FULL HD, preferred for Ps3 and 1080p movies. Two models i shortlisted here are :
1. Samsung 32F5100 LED 
2. Sony EX650

Both looks good but i am not able to find both at the same shop so can't compare them  

Any reviews or anything to help choosing the better one?


----------



## aroraanant (Apr 1, 2013)

Samsung 32F5100 is not available in India right now so it is difficult to say anything about it right now.
Right now the one which is available in India is 32ES5600 which is really good.


----------



## ashusood331 (Apr 1, 2013)

Badmash said:


> Ok need 32" LED TV FULL HD, preferred for Ps3 and 1080p movies. Two models i shortlisted here are :
> 1. Samsung 32F5100 LED
> 2. Sony EX650
> 
> ...



you can compare both at snapdeal for price and specifications online


----------



## Badmash (Apr 2, 2013)

samsung 32F5100 is avaible but i chose sony ex650, just got it today. Just loving it


----------

